# 75 gallon demasoni tank with?



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

Im looking to stock with 12 demasoni ,but would like something to break up the blue that stays small or dwarf like demasoni with colors such as orange or yellow that is compatible with this cichlid.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

For contrast with Demasoni, you really can't beat yellow labs.
Red zebras are an option, but aren't dwarf.
I can't think of anything else that meets your criteria and is fairly easy to find.


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

Kanorin said:


> For contrast with Demasoni, you really can't beat yellow labs.
> Red zebras are an option, but aren't dwarf.
> I can't think of anything else that meets your criteria and is fairly easy to find.


I was thinking the same thing,but wont they get beaten up?..how does this sound 10 demasoni and 6-8 yellow labs and 2-3 red zebras.


----------



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

The demasoni will not attack the yellow labs. They are aggressive to their own kind. Rarely, do they attack other species (in my experience). I would keep 12 or more demasoni. That seems to be the magic number. Any less than that, you'll end up with one. After keeping my demasoni, I believe that. Actually, I'd suggest more if possible so that you can remove extra males down the line.

Yellow Labs and Red Zebras can and will crossbreed with each other. I would advise against this.

Here's a pic of my tank from a while ago. I'll give you an idea of what demasoni and labs look like together. (The labs were still small at that time)


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

First, you have room for a lot more fish in your tank... (such as double that number of dems)

But, I'm sure you know, but just to mention it anyway--neither labs and zebras are dwarf species....the only one that comes to mind is Saulosi.
If you can get all females, they're yellow. However, males are blue-barred and therefore not a good mix with Dems.

There are some yellow barred species that stay smaller (3.5"), but you'd have to buy online to get them...so if you could tell us a little bit more about what you wanted...


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

dego510.. that tank is beautiful!!! I want to do something like that ,so far my local petstore has 11 dems and 12 labs all abot 1.5 inches,I will be moving 2 ac-110 filters over from my sa/ca tanks tonight and adding the 100 lbs of black and white sand tonight .

toume..how many dems do you think my 75 can have?


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, normally, in a 75g (4ft), people have 20-25 dems, plus 2-3 other species (not necessarily dwarf) of Mbuna. Dems are dwarf species, like you said, and so you can have more of them in a smaller space. And dems conspecific aggression is totally whacko, so you need to spread it over a large number (people say 12, but that's just anecdotal--people have done well with more, but rarely less <- but I have heard of it happening).

And you have endless possibilities for the other species in the tank (minus the blue-barred species, you've got one <- though some are different enough that it can be possible), and most often people choose yellow labs b/c while fairly common they have awesome color and personality-- often more laid back compared to the dems (though mine are certainly not, but I seem to be the exception).

However, if you do just 2 species--dems and labs, you would up the numbers. You could do a larger colony of labs, say 10-15 (2-3 males) with the 20 dems.


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

I have 6 dems on hold its all they have for now until a new shipment comes in ,they also have 12 yellow labs, is this going to be a problem with aggression until more dems come in.? or should I hold off on the dems until more come in and just get labs for now?


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

well just got them, 7 dems and only 2 labs left they look good, so far so good, they are very small and just seem to have dissapeared in the tank.I cant wait to add more.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

If they're juveniles...you should be OK for a bit. But I'd quickly add in the rest--as fast as you can. Keep an eye on them in the mean time--look for ripped fins, etc. If there's a loner fish that always hides or hangs out at the top, it's probably being harassed.


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

just found yet another pet store that had some total of 13 dems and 8 labs, but couldnt resist and picked up 3 red zebras.I hope this is ok.. all fish are really tiny around an inch.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Your labs and zebras will crossbreed, just don't keep any fry. And you will want more red zebras because they are aggressive, you want to end up with 1m:4f.


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

ok thanks..also is it egg spots on tale that is male??


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

both male and female RZs have eggspots. adult males will generally be lighter colored (between pink and peach) whereas females are bright orange.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But the peach coloration comes with maturity...juvies will all be bright orange.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't go by egg spots, definitely.

As the fish grow, males get a more peachy color, have pointed finnage, and usually have egg spots (though some don't--and some females do).

You won't really be able to sex them till they're 1.5" inches if not 2"+ (venting).

I'd get more than you need, and plan to remove (resell, return, rehome) the excess males.


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

well I want to thank everyone for helping me in what was a very swift setup of this tank ,if I can figure out how to post pictures I will,but I cant for the life of me figure out how to do that.why cant there be a button for pics..it should really be just that easy.lol


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

bigriver said:


> I cant for the life of me figure out how to do that.why cant there be a button for pics..it should really be just that easy.lol


Please try here.


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

also thinking ahead ,soon I will have brown algae develope as it does in all my tanks :-? is there a good durable pleco that can survive with mbuma?


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Bristlenose


----------



## bigriver (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks toume! I'll wait a week or 2 for the algae build up first. can I have 2 ? or will there be to much competition?


----------

